# prev. owner's generic oil pressure gauge reads high & oil buzzer light going off



## wehrfuchs (Sep 30, 2006)

I recently picked up my 'dream' fox wagon on craigslist. It is extremely straight and clean and the previous owner seemed very legit. He said that the Fox has high oil pressure but that a mechanic advised him to simply swap out the oil pump. PO installed a triple array of generic gauges, one of which indeed reads high oil pressure. I drove the 300 miles home, and he insists it will be fine, but with the buzzer now going off constantly I really want to make sure oil is getting where needs to go before I continue. I have a parts fox in my driveway and the fox bentley guides.

My main questions for you guys: do these oil pressure lights even indicate high pressure? 

What would be the best test to be sure oil is getting where it needs to go?

Thanks bros.


----------

